# لا تستطيع الكتابة؟ لا توجد عندك خاصية الرسائل الخاصة و التوقيع؟ ادخل هنا للحل



## My Rock (5 أغسطس 2007)

الأعضاء الجدد الأحباء, سلام و نعمة لكم جميعا

في الأونة الأخيرة ازداد السؤال عن سبب عدم استطاعتكم في كتابة مواضيع في بعض الأقسام و عدم قدرتكم على تحرير خاصية التوقيع و الرسائل الخاصة

لذلك سيكون هذا الموضوع للأجابة على هذه الأستفسارات
هذا ليس خطأ في المنتدى و لا في البرمجيات, هذه اجراءات اتخذتها ادارة المنتدى للحفاظ على المنتدى من المواضيع الكوبي بيست و تكرارها (spamming) اضافة الى الحفاظ على أعضاء المنتدى من البعض الذي يسئ استخدام الرسائل الخاصة و الأعلانات في التواقيع

فأذا واجهك اي من المشاكل اعلاه, فهذا لأنك عضو جديد و تمتلك على مشاركات قليلة

الحل لهذه المشاكل, هو التفاعل بالمنتدى لكي تتأكد الأدارة ان عضويتك ليست هنا للعبث أو الأساءة للأخرين

حينها ستقوم الأدارة بتفعيل عضويتك تلقائيا و بسرعة عالية جدا عن طريقة نظام الترقية في المنتدى.

سلام و نعمة


----------

